
How to Become a Programmer - wikiHow - sid02phi
http://www.wikihow.com/Become-a-Programmer#Steps
======
CGamesPlay
This is generally a pretty bad article. Learn databases, then decide whether
or not you ever need to know databases? Moreover, databases are put on the
same fundamental level as logic?

Also, placing "learn paradigms" at a time before the student knows any
language is going to be useless rote memorization that the student will have
no idea how to implement when the time comes.

Why does the article start off extremely specific and then just dump into "3.
then learn programming"?

Finally, the categories of programmers aren't really an accurate reflection of
the software industry. You will have to span multiple of those groups, and
you'll never be dedicated to any one of them.

------
fondue
What a terrific article! I found a video on how to play the flute, split an
atom, how to construct a box girder bridge, and how to irrigate the Sahara
desert and create vast areas of viable farmland, and finally how to cure all
known diseases.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNfGyIW7aHM>

------
motters
They missed embedded systems programming - writing software to control
physical or electrical devices or calculate measurements from sensory
apparatus. This would include PLC programming, microcontrollers, motion
controllers, kinematics, control theory and so on. This area of software has
features which are somewhat distinctive from the other types mentioned.
Increasingly embedded systems are everywhere, not only in mobile phones, and
there are multiple such systems in modern road vehicles.

------
spcmnspff
I don't know many people that aren't going to be put off programming by that
1/2 to 1 year preparation on only theory.

A redeeming part of that page is that for each programming career, there is a
decent list of useful pointers.

------
tptacek
Oh wikiHow, where would we be without you?

<http://www.wikihow.com/Cook-a-Great-Tasting-Steak>

~~~
nimai
I noticed this gem in the "Programming Scientists" section:

"Putting worcestershire sauce on volume 1 of Knuth's The Art of Computer
Programming and stabbing it with a fork until pudding-like."

------
gaius
I need to flag this because I cannot flag the original.

------
Kilimanjaro
"You can use any simple database package to do this, such as MS access, DB V,
Fox Pro..."

Written before most of us were born.

------
petervandijck
That's _not_ how you learn programming.

------
SRSimko
Does anyone else have a good tutorial or recommendation?

~~~
cruise02
Norvig's _Teach Yourself Programming in Ten Years_ is what I normally
recommend people read if they really want to learn how to program.

<http://norvig.com/21-days.html>

------
hysterix
"How to become a programmer". Must. Learn. Logic.

